# Ikariam....Share the wealth.



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I Know... another Ikariam thread.

Well I thaught it would be a good Idea to have a thread just to let others know about who you are pillaging and how much you are getting.

Me and Alan (Samples r us) have cleared the ships from the inactive town of Lotos on Womiios[85:52]

I'm getting about 3k in gold per pillage

There are no Troops left so I send 6 waves of 8 swordsmen per day

Remember the Bashing rule still aplies to inactives.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

If there are no troops you can just send a slinger or two can't you?

I thought this thread might be about sharing wealth... Something I spoke to Dopey about in-game earlier.

How about we all start to donate some resources to newer members to help get them up the ladder and therefore improve the alliance that bit quicker?

I'm convinced other alliances are doing just that.

How about it ? Should we have a protocol ie newer members make a request on here and whoever can fufills it and quotes their post to say 'filled' or whatever?

What are criteria for requesting help?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

There is still the town wall to get thorugh

Its up to you what you send.


good point, new thread maybe?

This one is so anyone can pillage for what they need with little risk.


----------



## Dopey (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok Josios[78:42] kronn

A bit far for some but im getting very good pillaging from him
This is with just 1 stone thrower!! also getting lot of other stuff from his 4 other towns too, look around for them, maybe its a good pillage last thing at night? then in the am you'll have he goods back and its only cost 1 stone thrower? 
Gold 1665
# Building material: 809
# Marble: 19
# Crystal glass: 329

Its upgraded my units in to collage lol


----------

